# Help with Flower I.D.



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

maybe,

http://www.anniesannuals.com/signs/b - c/clematis_ternifolia_sac.htm

?


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I believe it is Climbing Hempweed, (Mikania Scandens). Don't know if I have ever seen it with so many blooms. I think it is sometimes called Climbing Boneset. It grows in damp areas, around streams and swamps. Abundant along the Gulf Coast from Florida to Texas..


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

paintingpreacher said:


> I believe it is Climbing Hempweed, (Mikania Scandens).


THANKS, paintingpreacher !!! That is definitely it. Yay! 

Here is a great site that shows all the different pollinators that visit it. 

http://www.pollinator.com/plant_pol/mikania_scandens.htm

The sweetness should temper the goldenrod honey.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Hempweed????? Oh my!!! Can you smoke it???


----------

